# Sunderland Maritime heratage



## daveaustin44 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Sunderland Maritime Heritage*

Workshop, library, small items of interest, models etc: !/10 scale model of HMS Venerable being built. Need help anyone good with tools, Volunteers. 
Unit2 Church Street East, Sunderland, SR1 2BB
www.sunderlandmaritimeheritage.org.uk


----------

